
Final Update on the JetBrains Toolbox. Open Letter by JetBrains CEO - Signez
https://www.jetbrains.com/company/press/pr_180915.html
======
venomsnake
And that kids is how it is done - anchor at something unacceptable as a
starting point, so you can fallback to the deal you really wanted.

